# olive python:)



## Raddy318 (Jan 18, 2012)

hey everyone, im lookin to get a pair of olives soon. hopefully theres some at the castle hill reptile expo.
but, im keen to know what your thoughts in them are? feeding, behaviour wise.

& if your nice post some pics of your olives for me! 

cheers


----------



## braids (Jan 18, 2012)

Love my female. Have a few snakes and she is my fav! Hear is a pic taken just now. Feeding her first rabbit.


----------



## Ryant16 (Jan 18, 2012)

I find mine are the most enquisitive snakes I own. Always up and about following you as you walk around. IMO best snakes for high traffic walkways. gentle giants but just eating machines. The only downside would be that they grow quickly and need such large enclosures and large food items. But I have fallen asleep with mine and wake up next morning and they are sleeping under my shirt on my chest like a cat. Great pythons.

Oh and another thing I find is that most people are under the idea that if you have seen one olive you have seen them all. They do look exactly the same so I suggest you buy one normal an lash out and buy an albino. While ur there buy me one too


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've always wanted an Olive, but the missus is against them. But she did say the other day I can get one once we get our own place.....which is fair enough because I'm running out of room here.


----------



## Boidae (Jan 18, 2012)

They are awesome snakes, you will not regret getting one, or two  
They certainly have a lot of personality, more than any other snakes that I own. 
They do get large (9-10 feet) but are usually very placid snakes (unless they smell food)
Their feeding responses can br pretty crazy sometimes, so it's certainly a good idea to use tongs when feeding them.
They don't really need enclosure that big, most will actually be quite happy in a 6x2x2.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 18, 2012)

cool deffinatley looking out for a pair at the expo! anyone know what the prices usually range from at the expos?
are they cheaper then normal? or same prices?


----------



## melissagalea2 (Jan 19, 2012)

hav kept olives in the past. years and years ago. but hav only just gotton back into reptiles again recently. so aquired these 2 brothers from a very good breeder. 
they are wonderful. and as usual have the most amazing temprment. 
feeding time, they seem to know my movements. so will sit and strike until i feed them. but have never once struck other than at feeding time. i probably only get them out maybe once a week, if that. i take them out on the grass and let them go around the garden and such. 
a wonderful specie as long as u can respect there size and feeding habits )


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 19, 2012)

very nice olives you have there! 
deffinatley getting me a pair


----------



## melissagalea2 (Jan 19, 2012)

yeah, my boys are great. they spend alot of time together. great thing about majority of olives is u dont need to handle them much and they are still generally such a placid snake. plus as a few people have stated, very inquisitive .mine live in our bedroom, and its always busy in there, we have 3 dogs and a child and we are always in and out of the bedroom. good thing is they are pretty good in the high traffic areas. and its extrememly rare that either of them are hidden away, and they are pretty active day and night. great choice.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 19, 2012)

sweet how much did they set you back?


----------



## noved (Jan 19, 2012)

simply stunning.....oh there were snakes in the pictures hey there nice as well....


----------



## melissagalea2 (Jan 20, 2012)

hi raddy318. they cost me $150 for the 2 . i got them at very good mates rates from a very good breeder. he had no need for the young males..

but, in the past, years ago, i remember paying about 400 for a female, and 350 for a male , but that was quite a few years ago. i dont think they are that expensive anymore. cheers
mel


----------



## zeke (Jan 20, 2012)

Do many people breed them around the sunny coast Id love to get my hands onto a hatchie but I don't think many people do


----------



## Joemal (Jan 20, 2012)

My girl .


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 20, 2012)

awsome snakes guys!!

also, my mate made a thing on facebook for selling reptiles, if yous could ad it thatd be great! Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More



melissagalea2 said:


> hi raddy318. they cost me $150 for the 2 . i got them at very good mates rates from a very good breeder. he had no need for the young males..
> 
> mel



what a bargin mel!


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Jan 21, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 234768
> View attachment 234769
> View attachment 234770
> View attachment 234771
> ...



Hey, Joemal thats a nice olive i am thinking about getting one but i wanted to ask are the females larger than the males or are the males larger than the females? I am pretty sure the females are bigger but it never hurt's to be 100% certain


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 234768
> View attachment 234769
> View attachment 234770
> View attachment 234771
> ...


 Wow what a beautiful snake!! looks like your little girl wouldnt make too big of a buldge in the snakes belly lol


----------



## Joemal (Jan 21, 2012)

Antonio_Esposito said:


> Hey, Joemal thats a nice olive i am thinking about getting one but i wanted to ask are the females larger than the males or are the males larger than the females? I am pretty sure the females are bigger but it never hurt's to be 100% certain



Not too sure on that one Antonio as i have seen some monster size Olives both male and female.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 21, 2012)

Olives are a pleasure to own...mine are definitely the most intelligent, and inquisitive, of all my snakes


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Jan 21, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Not too sure on that one Antonio as i have seen some monster size Olives both male and female.



Oh ok thanks Joemal, also i have just got my basic licence and i plan on getting the olive python as my first snake, i have got the room for and i am prepared dealing with bites if i happen to catch a few as i have a pretty grumpy scorpion who like's to sting and i am very determined, i have got the time to handle it every day for as long as i need to and can also let it out. I have heard people say how placid these pythons are but i have also heard the exact opposite. I was looking at the olive python and it is just amazing and looks beautiful so i guess my question is should i get this snake as my first, carpet pythons don't really interest me. I have always loved snakes since a very young age and have handled a few with no problems.

Antonio


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine were chainsaws, when hatchies, but grew into my most placid snakes. Aggro Olives are the exception to the rule. You will need big enclosures, pretty soon, as they grow like weeds.


----------



## hissnbits (Jan 21, 2012)

Certainly inquisitive, deffinitely strong feeding response, assuredly fast growers, can be confident in their size to be high in the food chain and therefore can be placid. All of these things vary to different degrees between individual snakes. I would say there are more suited towards an experienced keeper, mainly as their size can be imposing, and to understand/read behaviour so as to minimize things going wrong. I have heard of an unconfirmed report of a large olive killing a keeper - but is unsubstanciated. Never fall into a false sense of security by a placid nature!!


----------



## Joemal (Jan 21, 2012)

Antonio_Esposito said:


> Oh ok thanks Joemal, also i have just got my basic licence and i plan on getting the olive python as my first snake, i have got the room for and i am prepared dealing with bites if i happen to catch a few as i have a pretty grumpy scorpion who like's to sting and i am very determined, i have got the time to handle it every day for as long as i need to and can also let it out. I have heard people say how placid these pythons are but i have also heard the exact opposite. I was looking at the olive python and it is just amazing and looks beautiful so i guess my question is should i get this snake as my first, carpet pythons don't really interest me. I have always loved snakes since a very young age and have handled a few with no problems.
> 
> Antonio



I had the pleasure of meeting a nasty Olive a few weeks ago .I have heard plenty of stories of nasty Olives but never seen one till recently .This one was about the same size as mine but totally opposite in character to mine .Now i have a large Scrubbie that has a bad attitude but this Olive made her look like an angel 
so yes they are out there and you would have to be pretty unlucky to end up with one but it's something you need to keep in mind when buying one 
.The last thing you want is something that will grow into a large snake and have the potential to really kick your a### .


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Jan 22, 2012)

Joemal said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a nasty Olive a few weeks ago .I have heard plenty of stories of nasty Olives but never seen one till recently .This one was about the same size as mine but totally opposite in character to mine .Now i have a large Scrubbie that has a bad attitude but this Olive made her look like an angel
> so yes they are out there and you would have to be pretty unlucky to end up with one but it's something you need to keep in mind when buying one
> .The last thing you want is something that will grow into a large snake and have the potential to really kick your a### .



Hahaha ok, thanks!


----------



## melissagalea2 (Jan 22, 2012)

JOEMAL...... how old is your girl. she is stunning. cant wait for my 2 boys to reach her size. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Joemal (Jan 22, 2012)

melissagalea2 said:


> JOEMAL...... how old is your girl. she is stunning. cant wait for my 2 boys to reach her size.
> cheers
> mel



She is about 13 now Mel


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 22, 2012)

Olives are wonderful snakes, but you should also be made aware of how defensive they can be, so choose your pair wisely. Adults are usually very docile, but alert - which I love, but juveniles can be absolute devils that literally throw themselves at you when striking. Olives at any size have a long strike in comparison to most other Aussie pythons.

Also, be aware at just how muscular and strong they are. You don't want a 2m+ olive biting and constricting your arm when in feeding mode.

Other than this, they are beauties. Definitely an under-rated snake. Nice lean bodies, great feeders with HUGE appetites, nice satin sheen to their scales and I personally love their head scales and shape.


----------



## albino_addiction (Jan 29, 2012)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-32.707974,151.518477

This is my little albino male olive took along time to get but stoked with him 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-32.707883,151.518508


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 30, 2012)

soo jealous of youu^ haha how much did he set you back?


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Feb 1, 2012)

Joemal said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a nasty Olive a few weeks ago .I have heard plenty of stories of nasty Olives but never seen one till recently .This one was about the same size as mine but totally opposite in character to mine .Now i have a large Scrubbie that has a bad attitude but this Olive made her look like an angel
> so yes they are out there and you would have to be pretty unlucky to end up with one but it's something you need to keep in mind when buying one
> .The last thing you want is something that will grow into a large snake and have the potential to really kick your a### .



Hi Joemal, i just wanted to ask you about the heating requirements and enclosure reqierments for the olive python. I have a 4X4 enclosure and i was talking to the shop keeper and he said i wouldn't be able to get enough heat for the olive python without a heat mat because the enclosure is too high. Most of the people i have talked to said that 2 150watt infra-red bulbs should heat up my basking spot to around 36-38 degrees which should be ideal. I have put a great deal of time researching so i would make the best decision so i want to ask you what your verdict of this is. If it helps my 2 lights are about 3-3 1/2 feet away from the basking spot. Keep in mind that i do know olive pythons can obtain quite a size and i do know that i will probably have to buy it a bigger enclosure at some point. Also if i do have to get a heat mat where would i put it as the bottom of the enclosure is wood. I know that i cant put the heat mat in the enclosure for the sake of the snakes safety so would the heat mat still work if i put it under the wood (the bottom of the enclosure is wood).

Thanks in Advance and all the help you can give me is appreciated 

Antonio


----------



## Joemal (Feb 1, 2012)

Antonio_Esposito said:


> Hi Joemal, i just wanted to ask you about the heating requirements and enclosure reqierments for the olive python. I have a 4X4 enclosure and i was talking to the shop keeper and he said i wouldn't be able to get enough heat for the olive python without a heat mat because the enclosure is too high. Most of the people i have talked to said that 2 150watt infra-red bulbs should heat up my basking spot to around 36-38 degrees which should be ideal. I have put a great deal of time researching so i would make the best decision so i want to ask you what your verdict of this is. If it helps my 2 lights are about 3-3 1/2 feet away from the basking spot. Keep in mind that i do know olive pythons can obtain quite a size and i do know that i will probably have to buy it a bigger enclosure at some point. Also if i do have to get a heat mat where would i put it as the bottom of the enclosure is wood. I know that i cant put the heat mat in the enclosure for the sake of the snakes safety so would the heat mat still work if i put it under the wood (the bottom of the enclosure is wood).
> 
> Thanks in Advance and all the help you can give me is appreciated
> 
> Antonio




Hi Antonio ....Depends where you are when it comes to heating .I can get away with running just a heat mat and a light during the cooler months .My girl is in the garage in an 8x2x2 melemine enclosure with mesh doors the thermostat probe is under the heat mat and set around 32 - 34c .I use a 65 ltr black plastic bin (bunnings) as a hide for her .Yes i know the books say it is probably all wrong and no doubt others on here would say the same but it works for me and and i have had no problems with her or any of the other snakes .Must say she does spend a fair bit of time out of her cage though and only really uses it for sleep and when i'm at work .With the heat mat if your worried about putting it on the floor of your cage just get a couple of the large floor tiles and sandwhich the mat between them or use heat cord .I have never had any dramas with mats but i still don't trust them .Heat cord seems the better way to go .Use a probe thermostat connected to the mat/cord/lights and place the probe under the mat .I learned real quick that one .It's all trial and error Antonio what works for me mightn't for others but the Olive is a pretty hardy snake and adapt well to their enviroment .LOL damn if i was doing it all wrong i would have lost the Olive back when she had her own bedroom and babies cradle to live in .Best thing is talking to Olive owners get any tips they have and then put it all together and look at what works for you and where you live .Like with all snakes one rule doesn't cover everyone .


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Feb 1, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Hi Antonio ....Depends where you are when it comes to heating .I can get away with running just a heat mat and a light during the cooler months .My girl is in the garage in an 8x2x2 melemine enclosure with mesh doors the thermostat probe is under the heat mat and set around 32 - 34c .I use a 65 ltr black plastic bin (bunnings) as a hide for her .Yes i know the books say it is probably all wrong and no doubt others on here would say the same but it works for me and and i have had no problems with her or any of the other snakes .Must say she does spend a fair bit of time out of her cage though and only really uses it for sleep and when i'm at work .With the heat mat if your worried about putting it on the floor of your cage just get a couple of the large floor tiles and sandwhich the mat between them or use heat cord .I have never had any dramas with mats but i still don't trust them .Heat cord seems the better way to go .Use a probe thermostat connected to the mat/cord/lights and place the probe under the mat .I learned real quick that one .It's all trial and error Antonio what works for me mightn't for others but the Olive is a pretty hardy snake and adapt well to their enviroment .LOL damn if i was doing it all wrong i would have lost the Olive back when she had her own bedroom and babies cradle to live in .Best thing is talking to Olive owners get any tips they have and then put it all together and look at what works for you and where you live .Like with all snakes one rule doesn't cover everyone .


Thanks Joemal, i really appreciate your effort to help me. I have one more question do you think i need to get a heat mat though. If i do im not sure how i would set up the thermostat to control both the lights and the heatmat to a certain temp. I was thinking if i put the plug for the lights and the plug for the heatmat into the thermostat and then put the probe close to the basking spot. What do you think about that one?

This is my enclosure maybe it can be of help to you if you know what it looks like.

Thanks

Antonio


----------



## Joemal (Feb 1, 2012)

Antonio_Esposito said:


> Thanks Joemal, i really appreciate your effort to help me. I have one more question do you think i need to get a heat mat though. If i do im not sure how i would set up the thermostat to control both the lights and the heatmat to a certain temp. I was thinking if i put the plug for the lights and the plug for the heatmat into the thermostat and then put the probe close to the basking spot. What do you think about that one?
> View attachment 236501
> This is my enclosure maybe it can be of help to you if you know what it looks like.
> 
> ...



If you want to go the whole hog then you could run 2 thermostats .One to control the lights (probe in basking area) and one to control the heat mat with the probe under the mat .I just run the one thermostat with both the light and mat plugged into it and the probe under the mat .That way once it gets to the desired temp it switches everything off .All mine have their hide boxes over the mats so guess where they spend most of their time .I only run a light as a light and not as a heat source .A mat is a good idea for belly warmth which aids in digestion so yes it is a good idea to have either a mat or heat cord in your cage .If your worried about the mat going straight on the wooden floor just use tiles to sit the mat on ..The pic of your cage is excellent and your Olive should be happy in there .Just noticed .....Have you got a light cage around the light (can't really tell if it is or not) .If not then you will need one as 150watt can get pretty hot and snakes love to wrap around a bare light and the last thing you need is a burnt snake .Let me know how you go or if there is anything else you need to know .Cheers Stephen ....


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Feb 1, 2012)

Joemal said:


> If you want to go the whole hog then you could run 2 thermostats .One to control the lights (probe in basking area) and one to control the heat mat with the probe under the mat .I just run the one thermostat with both the light and mat plugged into it and the probe under the mat .That way once it gets to the desired temp it switches everything off .All mine have their hide boxes over the mats so guess where they spend most of their time .I only run a light as a light and not as a heat source .A mat is a good idea for belly warmth which aids in digestion so yes it is a good idea to have either a mat or heat cord in your cage .If your worried about the mat going straight on the wooden floor just use tiles to sit the mat on ..The pic of your cage is excellent and your Olive should be happy in there .Just noticed .....Have you got a light cage around the light (can't really tell if it is or not) .If not then you will need one as 150watt can get pretty hot and snakes love to wrap around a bare light and the last thing you need is a burnt snake .Let me know how you go or if there is anything else you need to know .Cheers Stephen ....


Thanks Stephen, I might just use my 2 75 watt lights and use a heat mat but I will still install the cage around the light much cheaper that way than having to bring the snake to a vet haha. I also would like to know how much watts does your heat Mat have.

Thanks

Antonio


----------



## Joemal (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine are 20 watt mats .Like i said because it's fairly warm here over winter 20 watts works ok .Most of the time during Summer they only come on occasionally.75watt lights ok .I run a 100 in a couple of the cages but for the scrub and olive they are only 40watt coloured party party lights but that is only for show and not heat .


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Feb 1, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Mine are 20 watt mats .Like i said because it's fairly warm here over winter 20 watts works ok .Most of the time during Summer they only come on occasionally.75watt lights ok .I run a 100 in a couple of the cages but for the scrub and olive they are only 40watt coloured party party lights but that is only for show and not heat .


Thanks so much  I will probably use my two 75 watt infrared globes and get a 28 watt heat matt just to be safe.

Thanks Again i really appreciate your help.

Antonio


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Feb 18, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Mine are 20 watt mats .Like i said because it's fairly warm here over winter 20 watts works ok .Most of the time during Summer they only come on occasionally.75watt lights ok .I run a 100 in a couple of the cages but for the scrub and olive they are only 40watt coloured party party lights but that is only for show and not heat .


 Hi joemal, hope you are doing well. I wanted to ask you about the humidity you keep your olive at. i have just bought mine a i am keeping the heat around a solid 30-31 degrees but the humidity is around 85-90 around the middle of the cage just where the soil is i think this is too high, what do you reckon and what can i do to lower it? I just purchased the olive about 2 hours ago and he has been in the hide box the entire time. and in the hide box it reads 97% humidity.

Antonio


----------



## Joemal (Feb 19, 2012)

Antonio with my olives enclosure having screen doors the humidity level is the same as the household so can be as little as 30% right up to 95% through the year .85 - 97% seems to me to be too high .Can you open your cage up to more ventilation .As you can see with my setup this cage would not work in colder areas of but here it is fine .If she gets cold she lays in her hide ontop of the mat but with the summer temps she spends most of her time laying stretched out through the cage .Try and get the humidity down a bit and don't worry about the Olive hiding as everything is new to him so he will need a bit of time to get settled in .Because all mine are in high people traffic areas of the house i also drape towels or something over the hide ends of the enclosures just so the snakes can have a bit of "privacy " from people walking past .
"


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Feb 25, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Antonio with my olives enclosure having screen doors the humidity level is the same as the household so can be as little as 30% right up to 95% through the year .85 - 97% seems to me to be too high .Can you open your cage up to more ventilation .As you can see with my setup this cage would not work in colder areas of but here it is fine .If she gets cold she lays in her hide ontop of the mat but with the summer temps she spends most of her time laying stretched out through the cage .Try and get the humidity down a bit and don't worry about the Olive hiding as everything is new to him so he will need a bit of time to get settled in .Because all mine are in high people traffic areas of the house i also drape towels or something over the hide ends of the enclosures just so the snakes can have a bit of "privacy " from people walking past .
> "
> View attachment 239122
> View attachment 239123



Hi Joemal, the humidity now reads at a constant 67% which i have been told is alright sometimes it goes higher sometimes lower. Thanks for the tips with your cage i like the idea of having a towel over it to give her some privacy  She is a real placid snake she is already used to being handled and she loves to get out of the cage and go all over me. I have to ask you one thing though. I am having a bit of trouble feeding her i have had her since last saturday where i bought her at the expo she has no health problems whatsoever but she refuses the food all the time, i have tried 3 times on the monday, thursday and friday. I believe she was born this January and the seller said she has had 2 successful feeds with live mice. I have frozen velvet mice and im finding it difficult to get her to eat. Do you have any tips? I have rang the seller and he said he is happy to help any time and he said dont stress as they can go for a while without the food he said she is probably not eating due to being moved but she dosent show any signs of stress. She might not be hungry is what im thinking. Also if it heals she defecated on the Saturday i bought her. By the way im thinking of naming her Bam what do ya think?  hahaha

Thanks in Advance

Antonio


----------



## Joemal (Feb 25, 2012)

Antonio_Esposito said:


> Hi Joemal, the humidity now reads at a constant 67% which i have been told is alright sometimes it goes higher sometimes lower. Thanks for the tips with your cage i like the idea of having a towel over it to give her some privacy  She is a real placid snake she is already used to being handled and she loves to get out of the cage and go all over me. I have to ask you one thing though. I am having a bit of trouble feeding her i have had her since last saturday where i bought her at the expo she has no health problems whatsoever but she refuses the food all the time, i have tried 3 times on the monday, thursday and friday. I believe she was born this January and the seller said she has had 2 successful feeds with live mice. I have frozen velvet mice and im finding it difficult to get her to eat. Do you have any tips? I have rang the seller and he said he is happy to help any time and he said dont stress as they can go for a while without the food he said she is probably not eating due to being moved but she dosent show any signs of stress. She might not be hungry is what im thinking. Also if it heals she defecated on the Saturday i bought her. By the way im thinking of naming her Bam what do ya think?  hahaha
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Antonio



Yeah still too early to be worried about her not eating .She is in a new enviroment so needs time to settle in .Leave it go a bit longer and see how she goes .If there were no problems with her before you brought her home then don't worry she will eat when she is ready .Another thing to is if she was fed live then this would have to be worked on to get her to take either fresh killed or thawed .Fresh killed would be the way to go to start with and then slowly try changing over the frozen/thawed but that's up to you if your happy to knock the rats on the head each feed time then go for it the snake will still sense the warmth and think it is still alive .They are an eating machine so once she settles in and starts feeding you will have no troubles .I have only fed my girl rats and rabbits .Tried her on chooks but she isn't too fond of them but try a variety of feed with your girl so that if you get stuck with not being able to get say rats you can give her something else and know she will eat .Have heard from a few owners that they can be fussy eaters so just experiment with the food and see what she likes and doesn't like .Thumbs up with the name .Don't know if i told you earlier but as she gets older/bigger make sure you never get between her food and her .They love their food and don't recognise you as being in their way and trust me you will pay for the mistake hahahaha .Oh and yes the humidity is ok ...Cheers


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Feb 25, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Yeah still too early to be worried about her not eating .She is in a new enviroment so needs time to settle in .Leave it go a bit longer and see how she goes .If there were no problems with her before you brought her home then don't worry she will eat when she is ready .Another thing to is if she was fed live then this would have to be worked on to get her to take either fresh killed or thawed .Fresh killed would be the way to go to start with and then slowly try changing over the frozen/thawed but that's up to you if your happy to knock the rats on the head each feed time then go for it the snake will still sense the warmth and think it is still alive .They are an eating machine so once she settles in and starts feeding you will have no troubles .I have only fed my girl rats and rabbits .Tried her on chooks but she isn't too fond of them but try a variety of feed with your girl so that if you get stuck with not being able to get say rats you can give her something else and know she will eat .Have heard from a few owners that they can be fussy eaters so just experiment with the food and see what she likes and doesn't like .Thumbs up with the name .Don't know if i told you earlier but as she gets older/bigger make sure you never get between her food and her .They love their food and don't recognise you as being in their way and trust me you will pay for the mistake hahahaha .Oh and yes the humidity is ok ...Cheers



hahaha yes i saw your video on youtube, looked like a nasty bite! And the only time i will go next to the food is when i have to take it out after a refusal. I have already bought 21 frozen mice too, and im not really fond of buying live mice, i think i will just try a bit more with the frozen mice and if it keeps failing then i will go freshly killed. She has only had 2 feeds on the live mice so hopefully its not to hard to make the switch. And everyone tells me their eating machines, i want too see it hahaha. I greatly Appreciate all your help, and hey i might post some pics of her soon!

Thanks so much! 

Antonio


----------



## Joemal (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers mate


----------



## Antonio_Esposito (Mar 3, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Cheers mate


Good news Joemal my olive has eaten after 4 weeks i went to do a force feed but she just took it and i placed her in her hide and put 2 more fuzzies in with her they were very little thats why i gave her 3, the food that was recommended to her is much larger and i couldn't get her to eat with them. She looks very healthy and happy, but im letting her digest for about 2-3 days at the moment. Going to upload some pics of her in a sec there from a week ago but she looks bigger now, cant get any pics now because she loves hiding under the water bowl on the cool side of the tank.



I think i qill name her Nagini.


----------

